# Shanghai Spider.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I do like the odd Chinese cheapo. This came today, about the price of three packets of fags including post etc. 35mm without crown, 35 jewel rudimentary movement, quick set day/date, manual and auto wind, non hacking. Obviously disposable if anything goes wrong, but I've got a few manual Shanghai watches, and not had any issues to date.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

That is nice, WRENCH. :thumbs_up: :biggrin:

Steve.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Gosh, I rather like that, and I like the price even more.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Well, it's been on for five days, and everything is ok. Day and date change at the correct time, and the time keeping is within +5 seconds per 24 hours. I'm not doing a "Parnis" with it and justifying it as being as good as more expensive watches, it's not. The movement is finished off pretty rough looking, and the dial is a basic printed affair, the lume isn't good and the strap might see the month out, the case is well enough finished, and the watch works fine, and it was bought as a bit of fun for not a lot of money, and I'm happy with that.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like it even though I don't know how much I would pay for three packet of fags :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JoT said:


> I like it even though I don't know how much I would pay for three packet of fags :biggrin:


 £36.15 for whatever my mates wife reeks.


----------

